# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه ازاد قزوين خوبه يا بد؟

## sina a

سلام.من ميخوام برم رشته ي كامپيوتر اونم دانشگاه ازاد اما نميدونم كدوم دانشگاه خوبه؟!؟دانشگاه ازاد قزوين خوبه يا بد؟!همه بهم ميگن برو قزوين؟!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## _AHMADreza_

ازاد قزوین خوبه ولی بازم ازاده دیگ  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sina a

> ازاد قزوین خوبه ولی بازم ازاده دیگ


متوجم اما چون دارم پول ميدم ميخوام برم بهترين دانشگاه به نظر شما بهترين كجاس؟؟! بين تهران و قزوين موندم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Navid2016

> متوجم اما چون دارم پول ميدم ميخوام برم بهترين دانشگاه به نظر شما بهترين كجاس؟؟! بين تهران و قزوين موندم
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


خب مشخصه بهترین واحد دانشگاه آزاد واحد علوم تحقیقاته ، بعد تهران مرکز و تهران جنوب

----------


## sin fc

قطعا ازاد تهران و ب خصوص علوم و تحقیقات از بقیه آزادها بهتره

----------


## asas

> سلام.من ميخوام برم رشته ي كامپيوتر اونم دانشگاه ازاد اما نميدونم كدوم دانشگاه خوبه؟!؟دانشگاه ازاد قزوين خوبه يا بد؟!همه بهم ميگن برو قزوين؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


فکر کنم از اون دانشگاهاییه که فشار زیادی رو دانشجو میذاره تا ضعف اموزشی رو برطرف کنه.جز چند دانشگاه برتر ازاده

----------


## Navid2016

البته اگه محل سکونتتون قزوین هست همون قزوین برین بهتره.

----------


## GUST

> سلام.من ميخوام برم رشته ي كامپيوتر اونم دانشگاه ازاد اما نميدونم كدوم دانشگاه خوبه؟!؟دانشگاه ازاد قزوين خوبه يا بد؟!همه بهم ميگن برو قزوين؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


اگر از خوابگاه هاش استفاده نکنی خوبه! 
خوابگاه هاش بسیار زیباست مخصوصا سایت پسرانش 
که هم کاربرد رفاهی داره هم تجاری :Yahoo (4): یک دفعه دیدی یکی اومد تو خوابگاه......

----------


## sina a

مگ ميشه بري علوم تحقيقات؟!!مگ علوم تحقيقات ماله كارشناسي ارشد نيس؟! اگ چهار سال كارشناسي رو ميشه علوم تحقيقات بخونم برم؟!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## edisonha

> سلام.من ميخوام برم رشته ي كامپيوتر اونم دانشگاه ازاد اما نميدونم كدوم دانشگاه خوبه؟!؟دانشگاه ازاد قزوين خوبه يا بد؟!همه بهم ميگن برو قزوين؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


تنها حسنش اینه که میتونی تو قزوین فردین جوادی رو ببینی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام.من ميخوام برم رشته ي كامپيوتر اونم دانشگاه ازاد اما نميدونم كدوم دانشگاه خوبه؟!؟دانشگاه ازاد قزوين خوبه يا بد؟!همه بهم ميگن برو قزوين؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


بهترین دانشگاه های خاورمیانس....هر چی ربوته توش میسازن..خیلی عالیه..درجه علمیشم بالاس

----------


## Alireza._.A

salam.
man qavin dars mikhunam .
sharayeteto begu ta betonam rahnamyit konam .

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> بهترین دانشگاه های خاورمیانس....هر چی ربوته توش میسازن..خیلی عالیه..درجه علمیشم بالاس


نه بابا اون رباتا همش کپی بود . ایده خودشون نبود
 من از یه فارغ التحصیل قدیمی این دانشگاه که تو این مسابقات شرکت داشته پرسیدم. گفت که فقط شکل رباتارو دستکاری میکردن همین.

----------


## Alireza._.A

> نه بابا اون رباتا همش کپی بود . ایده خودشون نبود
>  من از یه فارغ التحصیل قدیمی این دانشگاه که تو این مسابقات شرکت داشته پرسیدم. گفت که فقط شکل رباتارو دستکاری میکردن همین.


lol
taraf hatman az ye jayi zarbe khurde ino gofte to be man begu kodom robot ta bet begam

----------


## Maximus

دوستان که اشاره کردند ازاد قزوین خیلی مشهوره توی ربات ؛ اگر مسابقات روبوکاپ رو دنبال کرده باشید 
یقینا یکی از تیم های قهرمان از دانشگاه ازاد قزوین هست و دانشگاه ازاد تهران هم خوبه 

اما داداش نمیدونم رشتت تجربی هست یا نه (پروفایلت نوشته تجربی) 
اگه رو حساب اینکه نتونستم تجربی دکتر بشم دارم میرم فنی مهندس بشم ؛ با این تفکر که چهارسال بعد
برچسب اقای مهندس بهت بخوره 
صد در صد اشتباه داری میری 
وضع مهندسی خبر داری؛ از دانشجو بگیر که انصراف میده میاد پشت کنکور تجربی به هوای پزشک شدن + فارغ تحصیلانش 
نرم افزار بخاطر اینکه یه مقدار راه اندازی کسب و کارش راحت تر هست الان اوضاعش بد نیست اما برنامه نویس یا به قول خودشون فریلنسر و پروگرامر زیاد داره از دانشجوی خود رشته بگیر تا دانشجوی تاریخ و یه بچه 15 ساله که وب دیزاینر و اندروید دیویلوپر و برنامه نویس هستند و ضمنا یه رشته ی مهارتی هست 
باید مهارت کسب کنی تا موفق شی
ایشاا... که با شناخت کامل و با هدف  توی این رشته قدم برداشتی 
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## sina a

> دوستان که اشاره کردند ازاد قزوین خیلی مشهوره توی ربات ؛ اگر مسابقات روبوکاپ رو دنبال کرده باشید 
> یقینا یکی از تیم های قهرمان از دانشگاه ازاد قزوین هست و دانشگاه ازاد تهران هم خوبه 
> 
> اما داداش نمیدونم رشتت تجربی هست یا نه (پروفایلت نوشته تجربی) 
> اگه رو حساب اینکه نتونستم تجربی دکتر بشم دارم میرم فنی مهندس بشم ؛ با این تفکر که چهارسال بعد
> برچسب اقای مهندس بهت بخوره 
> صد در صد اشتباه داری میری 
> وضع مهندسی خبر داری؛ از دانشجو بگیر که انصراف میده میاد پشت کنکور تجربی به هوای پزشک شدن + فارغ تحصیلانش 
> نرم افزار بخاطر اینکه یه مقدار راه اندازی کسب و کارش راحت تر هست الان اوضاعش بد نیست اما برنامه نویس یا به قول خودشون فریلنسر و پروگرامر زیاد داره از دانشجوی خود رشته بگیر تا دانشجوی تاریخ و یه بچه 15 ساله که وب دیزاینر و اندروید دیویلوپر و برنامه نویس هستند و ضمنا یه رشته ی مهارتی هست 
> ...


والا رشتم كه تجربي.خونواده نذاشتن برم كامپيىتر بخونم الانم ميگن اگ كنكور تجربي نياوردم برو كامپيوتر اما بين دانشگاه موندم؟!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maximus

> والا رشتم كه تجربي.خونواده نذاشتن برم كامپيىتر بخونم الانم ميگن اگ كنكور تجربي نياوردم برو كامپيوتر اما بين دانشگاه موندم؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


اهااااااااان  پس موضوع اینه 
پس موفق باشی داداش

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> lol
> taraf hatman az ye jayi zarbe khurde ino gofte to be man begu kodom robot ta bet begam


من که اینجوری شنیدم ولی نظر شمارو نمیدونم.
اما همچین کاری بعید نیست. چون واقعا دانشجوی قوی( که همچین چیزی میسازه) هر چی باشه سمت دانشگا ازاد نمیره
ولی در کل سختگیری های این دانشگاه رو قبول دارم.

----------


## Forgotten

> نه بابا اون رباتا همش کپی بود . ایده خودشون نبود
>  من از یه فارغ التحصیل قدیمی این دانشگاه که تو این مسابقات شرکت داشته پرسیدم. گفت که فقط شکل رباتارو دستکاری میکردن همین.


داور های مسابقات نمیتونن ربات کپی رو تشخیص بدن 
فقط اون طرف میتونه تشخیص بده !!

----------


## Alireza._.A

منظورم از شرایط محل زندگیتون بود که نگفتی . به هر حال اگه توی تهران یا قزوین هستید که هیچی دانشگاه ازاد همون شهرو برید .
در غیر این صورت : 
1)من نظرم اینه اگه می خوای خیلی معمولی درس بخونی یعنی اینکه فقط درساتو پاس بکنی بعدم وارد بازار کار بشی برو تهران . چرا ؟ چون طبق چیزی که من شنیدم از دوستام اکادامی بهتری داره از طرفی پاتخت هست دیگه ... در کل به تهران دید برتری دارن تا قزوین .
2) اگه روش بالا رو نخواستی یعنی بخوای مثلا تو یه تیم رباتیک بخش نرم افزارش رو کار کنی قعطا قزوین سر تره تا تهران . ببین یه مطلبی هست اینکه >> اگه از بچه های دانشگاه های دولتی هم بپرسی بهت می گن که تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمی گیری مخصوصا تو رشته نرم افزار کلی چرت و پرت تحویلت میدن  در این شکی نیست پس بهتره تو یه محیط کاری باشی کجا بهتر از یه تیم رباتیک ؟ هم توش دوستایی پیدا می کنی که برق و مکانیک کار می کنن از این رشته ها هم تا حدودی یاد می گیری ....

یه مطلب دیگه : نمی خوام الکی وسوست کنم ولی همین بچه های رباتیک هر سال چند تاشون بورس می شه از المان استرالیا بگیر تا اسپانیا ! 
اکثر شونم 5 6 سال لیسانس تموم می کنن زیاد درسشون خوب نست  :Yahoo (4): ! ببین اگه به ربات علاقه نداری قزوین نیای بهتره . تهران معمولا معتبر تره .
یه چیز دیگه اگه خواستی بیای حتما تابستون رباتیک یا کلاس برو یا خودت بخون ممکنه بیای و قبولت نکنن اینم هست !
خودم ترم 3 برق هستم چون هنوز درسای اختصاص نرسیدم نمی تونم نظر بدم در مورد استادا ....
سوالی داشتی بگو تا بیشتر بگم ....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
به *mohi4*
اکثر بچه هایی که اینجا رباتیک کار می کنن از دبیرستان کارشون همین بوده . هستن کسایی که مدال طلای جهانی رباتیک نوجوانان دارن و از اصفهان تهران میان اینجا .
خودم با یکی از بچه ها حرف زدم با رتبه 900 اومده دانشگاه ازاد فقط به خاطر رباتیک . معیار ما نباید حرف دیگران باشه حتی ممکنه تمامی حرف هایی که الان زدم چرت پرت باشه کی می دونه ؟ پس تا وقتی خودتون چیزی از نزدیک ندیدی قضاوت نکنید ....

امیدوارم کمی به انتخابت کمک کرده باشم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ikonkuri

رشته رباتیک بهترین دانشگاه ایران بوده
و بورس میکنه بهترین دانشگاه های دنیا
و درسخون هم خیلی داره

----------


## sina a

> اهااااااااان  پس موضوع اینه 
> پس موفق باشی داداش


قربونت


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

